# My collection of custom Daemon Princes :)



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I remember some books stating "no two Daemons are exactly alike", yet I see the same Daemon Prince models over and over again.

So, for my Chaos armies, I use custom-made Daemon Princes. I get some sick ideas, and then I look through the GW models range and choose any combination of different models which would make good Daemon Princes.

Here are 2 of them, finished:

Amitiel, The Angel of Hope (Slaanesh Daemon Prince, Nightbringer body, Micro Arts wings, Tomb Kings Halberd spearhead):








The face has been filed away, the scythe blade was replaced by the halberd blade, and the stomach sixpack was filed flat. Then, the breasts and belly were sculpted with Green stuff (and the ass too, but it can't be seen here), and the wings were glued on the back.

Harahel, The Voiceless One (Slaanesh Daemon Prince, Deceiver body):








Pretty easy conversion. I didn't glue the side horns, and well, hating The Deceiver's idiotic smile, I covered its mouth with Green stuff.


WIP/Coming Soon:
Fallen Space Wolves Daemon Prince
Monstrous Khornate Daemon Prince
Bloodthirster


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

AngelofHope said:


> Well, I remember some books stating "no two Daemons are exactly alike", yet I see the same Daemon Prince models over and over again.
> 
> So, for my Chaos armies, I use custom-made Daemon Princes. I get some sick ideas, and then I look through the GW models range and choose any combination of different models which would make good Daemon Princes.
> 
> ...


They look awesome! Painted extremely well too :victory:


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Seconded. They look cool. I'd like to say I particularly like that one, but they are both great, so I can't. Glad to see someone mixing it up a bit with the old princes. +rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

You are of course right about dp's. They should all be different. These are very well done and they really look the part.
Rep for the fantastic work.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm actually going to use a converted Orion from the Wood Elves range for my DP in my Slaanesh army. These look amazing, the first is totally awesome


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

amazing
+ rep!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome... Here, Have a Rep. :victory:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Cant see any of them?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i like the first one the most very well made repp+


----------

